# 1991 Nissan 240SX with RB20DET swap ($2000)



## PumpinIron (Jun 18, 2006)

Here is a link to my add on Craigslist... Made a typo in the title to. I'm asking $2000 firm, don't bother contacting me unless you have cash and you are serious. I have the clean title in my hand ready to sell. If interested call me (DON'T EMAIL ME, I WON'T RESPOND) at 503.664.6448.

Here is the link to my add...

http://portland.craigslist.org....html


----------



## onibaku (Sep 3, 2006)

i imagine its sold now...
you should delete this post too...


----------

